# Apprenticeship textbook list



## stevenmbrown (Apr 4, 2014)

I have been nonunion for two years and have tested into the apprenticeship, so now I am expected to purchase my first two years books all at once which if I purchase from the hall would be around $1000. I talked to the instructor and he indicated that I could purchase my own books. Does anyone have any good ideas where I could get these books? For a cheaper price of course, possibly used? Does the JA TC have the same curriculum across the board? Or does it vary by local?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Did you try Amazon dot com ?

Did you get the ISBN numbers -- if any -- for the materials ?

You'd be surprised at the number of textbooks that are kicked back onto the market -- once the student has passed the course.

You might find that you can qualify for a student loan -- to fund said purchases.

You might even qualify for a Pell grant -- 'free' money given to needy students.

As an apprentice, IIRC, you'd be deemed a student for the purposes of these schemes.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*It don't come easy,
You know it don't come easy.
It don't come easy,
You know it don't come easy.
Got to pay your dues if you wear apprentice shoes
And you know it don't come easy.
Go and grab the broom, sweep it on out
This ain't the trade of easy
Forget about quick bucks that makes for borrows,
Your future will be a blast,but it ain't happening tomorrow.


We don't ask for much, and you'll wear before you rust,
And you know it don't come easy.
And these codes we have keep growing all the time,
And you know it just ain't easy.
Open up your book, let's read together,
Use a little logic
And we will make it work out better*
~C(w/apologies to Ringo)S~


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> *It don't turn easy,
> You know it don't turn easy.
> It don't turn easy,
> You know it don't turn easy.
> ...



:laughing::laughing:

I couldn't resist! :thumbsup: Did you get a refund on the meter socket btw?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

What local? All my/our books were free.


----------



## stevenmbrown (Apr 4, 2014)

Local 661 Hutchinson ks


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Maybe that's their way of locking you in.


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

Check the list of former apprentices who dropped out (recorded in arrears on their dues and no longer on any class roster), maybe some will have not yet hocked their textbooks for a beer.


----------

